# My first classic ride



## Monarky (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello all check out my first classic ride. Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 8, 2013)

Cool, I like it! Anytime you got a vintage bike with orig. paint you got a good bike! Ride the heck out of it!


----------



## Monarky (Mar 8, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> Cool, I like it! Anytime you got a vintage bike with orig. paint you got a good bike! Ride the heck out of it!




Thanks Dan....I  look forward to doing just that.


----------



## vincev (Mar 8, 2013)

Great start!


----------



## Monarky (Mar 9, 2013)

vincev said:


> Great start!



Thanks....I got a few accessories I still have to add to its character of Monarky


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2013)

*first claasic ride*

very cool first ride.ride with pride.love patina on original paint.


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks great! Are you planning on restoring it?


----------



## Monarky (Mar 18, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> very cool first ride.ride with pride.love patina on original paint.




Thanks a lot 57 Spitfire...I sure do enjoy riding it and still working on putting on some of the other parts that I have for it like the rear rack and pedestal light.  Your bike looks really cool and complete. What brand and model is it?


----------



## Monarky (Mar 18, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Looks great! Are you planning on restoring it?




Hi there Sped Man, right now my son and I are putting together a 1950 Monark, Super Deluxe for him but for now I really enjoy my 1947 with its originality and patina. So what type of bike(s) do you have or have restored? Let me know or send pics I like seeing other people's work. Thanks again for your feedback. Monarky


----------

